# Right truck for your trailer



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

An eye-opening article appeared today in pickuptrucks.com.
A Weighty Issue: Calculating Real-World Payload, Towing Capacities - PickupTrucks.com News
The site recently did a comparison of two pickups, and the evaluation included putting the trucks on a scale. The RAM 1500 tested was the crew-cab model, with four doors. It had the heavy air suspension option front and rear, and it had the convenient RAMbox bed, allowing access to compartments from the outside, but also adding a great deal of weight.

The result of this particular option combination is a pickup with only 900 pounds of carrying capacity before even adding the driver. The 10,000 pound trailer rating that Fiat/Chrysler awards the truck is therefore ridiculous. The Society of Automotive Engineers J2807 towing standard requires that the truck's payload be able to handle 10% of the loaded trailer weight as tongue weight. In the case of this particular RAM 1500, a 200 pound driver and a box of Kleenex would lower the payload to 700 pounds, limiting the trailer to 7000 pounds fully loaded. Add some more passengers and gear and you quickly reach the place where it can't pull a trailer even half the rated weight.

Setting aside this particular model, all half ton pickups have a pretty wide range of payload and towing capacities based on cab type, engine choice, final gearing, and many other options. This table shows how much that can vary:










Note that some of the minimum ratings would not even support towing a typical two-horse trailer fully loaded. No wonder so many participants on this forum make a blanket recommendation of going to a 3/4 ton pickup. At the very least, when buying a pickup be very careful that you understand its capabilities, and understand that your salesperson might know less about it than you do.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Interesting that not one "import" was tested or represented regardless of the claims of those manufacturers....
I wish we could see results and comparisons for ALL trucks that make claims of towing this or that.......
Bet that would also be eye-opening.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

Manufacturers developed and agreed on the SAE J2807 towing standard in 2009, and set the date for all vehicles to comply at 2013. Toyota was the first to abide by the new standard with the 2011 model. Sadly, the other brands stalled. GM announced it would adopt the new standard with the 2013 models, but then Ford decided they would wait for major revisions to their models before complying. GM panicked and withdrew their announcement. Dodge basically said "if those guys won't do it then neither will we."
http://www.autonews.com/article/20130211/OEM03/302119913/pickup-truck-towing-standard-isnt-standard
Stalemate: J2807 Truck Towing Standard - Truck Trend News

Supposedly, all the big three are on board with J2807 with their 2015 half-tons, but in reality, they have so many option combinations that many of them will never be tested, which is why a one-off like the RAM Rebel is so far out of spec. Nissan is supposed to comply beginning with their new 2016 HD half ton.

3/4 ton and larger pickups are still outside of J2807 adoption, but they have far fewer engine, transmission, and rear end options which helps ensure you won't get one with unexpectedly low capacity. For example, a new Chevrolet 2500 is only available with the 4.10 rear end, and either the 6.0 liter gas engine or the Duramax diesel. Either would have no trouble pulling most horse trailers.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

a bit off topic, but i was surprised with everyone clamoring over the new F-150 w/ aluminum frame. lighter weight in the truck also equates to lighter payload/towing capacity


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

tim62988 said:


> a bit off topic, but i was surprised with everyone clamoring over the new F-150 w/ aluminum frame. lighter weight in the truck also equates to lighter payload/towing capacity


Actually, the 2015 Ford F-150 has a steel frame. Aluminum is used for the body. The weight savings from the use of aluminum add to the payload and towing capacity. See the chart above.

The unknown concerning the use of aluminum is mainly related to the yet unknown cost of repairing body damage. Ford has gone to some lengths to make repairing body damage easier, but it will be a while before training on the new techniques gets to all the collision repair shops. In another year or two, we'll have some answers.

The reason for this radical shift to aluminum, plus the use of the dual-turbocharged V-6 in the Ecoboost F150, is to meet the Corporate Average Fuel Economy (CAFE) ratings announce by the Obama administration in July 2011. New pickups sold as 2015 models are supposed to be able to achieve a combined EPA rating of 18 mpg. 

That's also why we're suddenly seeing 8-speed transmissions, tiny diesel engines, cylinder deactivation, and other changes. Half ton pickups are supposed to achieve 23 mpg by 2025. As usual with anything political the details are many and baffling. Automakers can offset mileage on their trucks by gains in their passenger cars, or they can simply pay a fine on every vehicle sold.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Joel Reiter said:


> The result of this particular option combination is a pickup with only 900 pounds of carrying capacity before even adding the driver. The 10,000 pound trailer rating that Fiat/Chrysler awards the truck is therefore ridiculous.


Although it's important to not totally equate a payload capacity to towing capacity, I agree, it's difficult if not near impossible to max-out on the tow rating in your example when even given the 10% tongue weight rating on a tag trailer you're technically overloaded just hooking up a 10K trailer...although again, with a weight distributing hitch one would likely be able to successfully shift enough weight to the front axle to become legal again.

But who drives around with a 100% empty box? Yeah, nobody...so a few hundred pounds of stuff sitting in the box, and in the end, I agree...in the real world, you're overloaded.

With that so easily accomplished with half ton trailers, yes, this is why anyone who knows how to crunch these numbers will always recommend a 3/4 ton for serious hauling.

Are you going to be overloaded hauling a 2 horse tag trailer? Again, you NEED to crunch the numbers based on real world weights and limitations, not the blanket "this truck can haul 10,000#" insanity that the manufacturers (and worse yet, the clueless dealers) blab. Probably not (unless it's a massive 2 horse with change room, living quarters, etc etc), but you need to do the numbers.

A gooesneck or fifth wheel? You're hopeless. Don't even think about it.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Interesting article--and here I am drooling over /any truck xD


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Very interesting read. My 5.4L f150 CLAIMS to be able to tow 8100 lbs...but I don't trust that. When trailer shopping I didn't even look at any bumper pulls that had over 7000lb and I only looked at aluminum trailers...but then I also make sure to not over load that. I try to make sure I'm staying under 6000lbs and thats what my truck seems comfortable with. Most the time I'm under 4700lbs though since I have a smaller horse and usually just have him and my tack.


----------

